

Introducing Trove - smacktoward
http://blog.trove.com/post/74067984372/introducing-trove

======
ecspike
So this isn't associated with [https://trovebox.com/](https://trovebox.com/) ?

~~~
jmathai
It's not. But I hope they have better luck than me when enunciating "trove".
It's just not a word in many people's immediate vocabulary. Go figure!

    
    
      me: Hello, I work at Trovebox
      them: Travel box?
      me: Troooovebox
      them: Toe box?
      me: Like treasure trove
      them: oooh!
    

Disclaimer: founder @ trovebox

------
apple314159
Looks like it's not quite finished. Their "Terms of Service and Privacy
Policy" page is a 404.
([https://info.trove.com/policies](https://info.trove.com/policies))

~~~
troycroz
Thanks. Seems to be an https issue. We'll get on it.

------
Robadob
Is there any way to remove all the "Trending picked this in Trending" articles
from my feed? I've not followed Trending yet ~50% of my feed is made up of
these articles that I have little interest in.

~~~
Robadob
~12 hours later it appears to have sorted itself out, not seeing many Trending
articles now.

------
jandy
Not to be confused with the National Library of Australia's Trove website.
[http://trove.nla.gov.au/](http://trove.nla.gov.au/)

------
zeruch
This actually looks pretty cool...but I'm on Android. Sigh.

